# Psalter Translation



## ZackF (Oct 30, 2013)

Is this Psalter the same translation as the one in the back of the Trinity Hymnal?


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2013)

Not to my recollection. The Readings in the Hymnal are from the NIV (old version). The ones in Psalter are metrical. For example, the 23 Psalm in the Psalter tracks Hymn 85, rather that the treatment found on page 791, as best as I can recall (I have my Hymnal, but not the Psalter handy).


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 30, 2013)

Isn't the Trinity Psalter a words-only version of the Book of Psalms for Singing?


----------



## SRoper (Oct 30, 2013)

Edward is correct (except the Trinity Psalter recommends Crimond, Hymn 87, for Psalm 23). The Trinity Psalter is for singing metrical psalms.


----------



## SRoper (Oct 30, 2013)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> Isn't the Trinity Psalter a words-only version of the Book of Psalms for Singing?



No, they are different psalters. The Trinity Psalter borrows from several sources. There is also a music version of the Trinity Psalter available.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2013)

SRoper said:


> Edward is correct (except the Trinity Psalter recommends Crimond, Hymn 87, for Psalm 23).



Aren't the words the same for 85 and 87? I know 86 is different. But I stand corrected as to the tune.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, 85 and 87 have the same words. The words in the Trinity Psalter are slightly different.


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2013)

SRoper said:


> Yes, 85 and 87 have the same words. The words in the Trinity Psalter are slightly different.



Thanks.


----------

